# Solid offseason



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've decided to make a journal for my offseason. I haven't had one in a while so i'll try to make it interesting.

I have just competed in the Zkk Classic on 28/06 and placed 4th, then I did the English Grand Prix last Sunday and tied 3rd with an invite to the British. Both in the u90kg category.

My current plans are to skip the British this year and focus on bringing a better package to an early qualifier next year (thinking about the London & SE in May time)

The goal of this offseason is to add as much quality muscle mass as possible. I am quite lucky in the fact that I work from home and my girlfriend (wife in Sept) is not only very supportive but also is very clued up in the sport. She currently sorts out all my training and pushes me through my workouts as I've got a tenancy to wonder off and chat.

So the plans for this offseason:

As I said I only just competed on Sunday so I've basically been eating [email protected] for the last few days. Today is the start of my proper diet, I am starting with reverse dieting. So I am following the diet below but today I will only have carbs in the first 3 meals, then add in one more carb day until the end of the week then start the diet in full on Monday.

My training changes each week/session depending on what we are focusing on at the time. The days always stay Monday-Saturday. I will post up a few sessions so you can get a rough idea of how I train, but as I said exercises and rep ranges are constantly changing.

Diet

7.00

6g bcaa

5g creatine

30mins LIT cardio

7.30

2 scoops protein

80g cereal

250ml whole milk

1 banana

1 vitamin pack

10.00

250g chicken breast

75g rice / or pack of supernoodles

Coleslaw

Green veg

13.00

2 tins of tuna

75g rice

Mayonaise

Onion & sweetcorn

15.00

1 pint of whole milk

2 egg whites

17.00

250g chicken breast

75g rice

1 cup pineapple

Intra

15g bcaa

10g creatine

30g carbs

Post

1 scoop protein

20.00

250g lean beef

230g oven chips

Green veg

22.00

250g greek yogurt

1 scoop protein

I also take digestive enzymes with every solid meal, and have either one large cheat per week or two smaller.

Cycle

1g T400

500mg deca

High dose orals 4 weeks on/off, I'll be starting with SD

0.5mg adex eod

Gh will be 8iu M/W/F starting after the wedding. When we have some more spare cash.

I think that's everything.

Here's a few recent pics 

View attachment image1.JPG
View attachment image3.JPG
View attachment image5.JPG


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In - what weight did you step on stage and what are looking to get to in thew off season mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A1243R said:


> In - what weight did you step on stage and what are looking to get to in thew off season mate?


In the first comp I was 89kg, 2nd I was 87.1.

'm now 97kg and holding quite a but of water from the rebound.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

IN IN IN IN IN IN


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> In the first comp I was 89kg, 2nd I was 87.1.
> 
> 'm now 97kg and holding quite a but of water from the rebound.


10kg in two days.... wow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What brand of SD you using mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A1243R said:


> 10kg in two days.... wow


Yeah, shoes are alot tighter. I tend to hold water in my feet.

I'm hoping now that I'm starting back on a diet and cardio that the water should drop back off, I'm currently taking Vit c to help.

I've just reread your post above, I'm not sure on a weight I am aiming for. I was 242 before the start of last prep, I have just over six months to bulk before I start my next prep. I would love to get close to 260


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What brand of SD you using mate?


Not too sure yet mate, was going to go for Noble


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

looked cracking on stage day mate well done! im aiming for London se next year myself so be good to keep and eye on this although wel be different classes


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> looked cracking on stage day mate well done! im aiming for London se next year myself so be good to keep and eye on this although wel be different classes


Thanks mate, what class will you be doing?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You have a great physique mate and well done on the recent contests.

How long have you been at it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> You have a great physique mate and well done on the recent contests.
> 
> How long have you been at it?


thanks mate.

I started training in 2008 not knowing what I was doing for a few years. Then got serious, put on some decent size.

I met my missus is 2011 & stopped training for 9months and went down to about 170lbs.

I did a small local show in 2013 and placed 2nd in the novice class.

Then tore my quad late 2013, so had a few ups & downs.


----------



## dd.172 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking good mate! We'll done on the shows! Think you looked better than the other guys tbh.

Out of curiosity what dose you plan on running the SD at? Im currently on week 3 of 50mg and really struggling to get my food down!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dd.172 said:


> Looking good mate! We'll done on the shows! Think you looked better than the other guys tbh.
> 
> Out of curiosity what dose you plan on running the SD at? Im currently on week 3 of 50mg and really struggling to get my food down!


Cheers.

I was thinking 40mg for 4 weeks, never used SD before.

I don't really get issues with eating as I can just constantly eat.


----------



## dd.172 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds good mate. Never had issues eating myself either, only when on higher doses SD kills my appetite! Look forward to seeing how you get on :thumb


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Me too. Going to switch the orals up, this time I'll use SD, next time probably oxy then dbol. Was thinking of even trying adding tren a in for 4 weeks?


----------



## dd.172 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds like a plan mate. Might do something similar with the orals myself tbh, I can't use tren it messes with my head!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*Edit

Diet has now changed


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 112552
> 
> 
> So here's one of my meals. I actually had pork with this one, as I said it will normally be just chicken breast or lean beef.
> ...


Branch and Cutler sytle they always eat beef once a day also


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to start using this tomorrow, see if it's as good as I remember.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

SC, unable to Pm you, got email?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> SC, unable to Pm you, got email?


yes mate.

[email protected]


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate, what class will you be doing?


hopefully mate all being well il be inters u80 but if not itl be u90s mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> hopefully mate all being well il be inters u80 but if not itl be u90s mate


nice, il see you there mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I'm having a few days off from the gym, very busy with the business at the moment & planning the wedding.

I'll be back in the gym on Monday.

Diet will still be strict & il still be doing cardio. Still adding in another carb meal each day. Feeling good, still full of water from post show but that should drop soon.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I'm back.

You might notice the diet has changed, I dropped the carbs and upped fats slightly. See how I get on then can tweak.

Weight yesterday was 100.5kg. Not too bloated, this picture was taken this morning. (excuse the tan coming off under my chest)









Last nights training was back and abs.

Pull ups 3x 10

Smith machine rows 12,10,8

Block pulls 3x 6

High to low cable rows 3x 20

Vacuum holds 3x 10 seconds

Rope crunches 3x 20


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking solid mate best of luck , been honest (I'm no expert ) but that wasn't really a reverse diet , a reverse diet I thought would be longer I doubt metabolism adjusts that fast , maybe add 100-150kcal every week until back in surplus or so, butttt you still look better than me so I will shut up haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Info Junkie said:


> Looking solid mate best of luck , been honest (I'm no expert ) but that wasn't really a reverse diet , a reverse diet I thought would be longer I doubt metabolism adjusts that fast , maybe add 100-150kcal every week until back in surplus or so, butttt you still look better than me so I will shut up haha


I know it wasn't a traditional reverse diet, I mainly just wanted to stop excessive water bloat. Seems to have worked as I'm not holding much water and weight has still increased by 13kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, best of luck with it.

You look great in the opening pics, legs are huge :thumb


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Adz said:


> In mate, best of luck with it.
> 
> You look great in the opening pics, legs are huge :thumb


Thanks mate, trying to increase overall mass.

I think as an amateur your legs can never be too big, bigger the better IMO


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight was chest & calves.

Good workout, it's really humid in our gym at the moment. I don't usually sweat much but it's dripping off me recently.

Incline dumbbell press 12,10,8

incline dumbbell fly 12,10,8

smith chest ladder 12 on each

standing calf raise 12,10,8

seated calf raise 3x 20 with pushed negatives

vacuum hold 3x 10 seconds


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting my cycle today.

Will be doning 2.5ml NP T400, 2ml NP deca & 3x Heavy Duty (blend of 10mg SD & 30mg Max LMG) I was given these so going to try them out.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Im in. Well done on competitions cracking shape.

not coming off now then? Straight back on cycle?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Im in. Well done on competitions cracking shape.
> 
> not coming off now then? Straight back on cycle?


Thanks,

No, not having any real time off. Last time I jabbed was about 5 days out from the first show, so about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My preworkout meal. One of my favourite meals of the day.

Going to train arms tonight, hopefully get a video of some training.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So tonight was arms, great workout. Felt like they were going to explode!

Seated dumbbell curls 12,10,8

Vbar pushdown 12,10,8

Cable preacher curl 12,10,8

Overhead Vbar extensions 12,10,8

Double bicep cable curls 3x 20

Dips 3x 20

Vacuum hold 4x 10 seconds


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a cheat meal last night, large pizza then a big selection of doughnuts, muffins, chocolate, crisps & icecream.

Going to bed I felt so bloated & couldn't sleep. Kept waking up every 30 mins or so all night. Definitely not worth it, smaller cheats are the way forward.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, large pizza then a big selection of doughnuts, muffins, chocolate, crisps & icecream.
> 
> Going to bed I felt so bloated & couldn't sleep. Kept waking up every 30 mins or so all night. Definitely not worth it, smaller cheats are the way forward.


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAHAH


My missus wasn't very happy as I kept waking her up by farting all night :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> My missus wasn't very happy as I kept waking her up by farting all night :lol:


I do that anyways, Best way of Marking your property LOL


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight was legs. Training by myself as the missus was ill.

Banded seated calf raises 12,10,8

Leg press calf raise 3x 20

lying leg curl 12,10,8

Smith SLDL 12,10,8

Leg press 12,10,8,6

Sissy squats 3x 10 (these were hard!)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Video of sissy squats from tonight.

Don't have a proper set up so have to improvise.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In for this mate! You looked good in the pics up on stage! Got my first comp at the end of August at the Kent classic so little over 6 weeks to go

Also interested in how you get on with the NP t400 and deca, mainly the deca as I'm looking at using this myself on my next cycle...which will include noble SD 

best of luck with the of season, I'm sure you will do well!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> In for this mate! You looked good in the pics up on stage! Got my first comp at the end of August at the Kent classic so little over 6 weeks to go
> 
> Also interested in how you get on with the NP t400 and deca, mainly the deca as I'm looking at using this myself on my next cycle...which will include noble SD
> 
> best of luck with the of season, I'm sure you will do well!


Cheers mate,

I really rate the NP stuff.

Best of luck for your show, what class are you looking to do?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I really rate the NP stuff.
> 
> Best of luck for your show, what class are you looking to do?


yesh iv used a few of their bits, but as far as nandralone goes iv used their npp but would rather less jabs so want to try the deca!

Looking at doing first timers but depending on weight I may do the classic class

Will decide a bit closer to the show


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight was the turn of shoulders & abs.

Strength has gone up already, only on day 3 of cycle. I think I've seen people say SD can increase strength pretty fast.

Seated dumbbell press 12,10,8

Rear delt cables 12,10,8

Reverse peck deck 3x 20

Military press 12,10,8

Dumbell side laterals 12,10,8

Barbell shrugs with chains 3x 20

Vaccum hold 4x 15 seconds

Coleman crunches 3x 12


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Having this weekend off from the gym, not really on purpose just busy.

This morning we went over to our wedding venue for a meeting and check some bits, then I went to try and get suits fitted. No luck there, I need a 50" chest to fit my shoulders & arms but a 36" waist, most only cater for a 6" difference between the two apparently.

Then tomorrow my missus is doing the race for life, so will be there supporting her.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha that's some difference! Good problem to have though


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha that's some difference! Good problem to have though


Not when I'm getting married in 8 weeks! mg:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> Not when I'm getting married in 8 weeks!


6 weeks today for me mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've now decided that the 2nd half of my cycle will be 2g test with 600mg prop for the first 6 weeks.

See how I get on with just test. Might add in some orals see how I go.

Going to stock up now seen as though NP is on sale this week.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to getting home so I can watch the sissy Squat vid. I've tried thinking of ways to improvise but had no luck so far...

What are Coleman crunches?

And do you ever notice diminishing returns/sides outweighing benefits on that amount of test? I've never been up that high so am just curious.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm looking forward to getting home so I can watch the sissy Squat vid. I've tried thinking of ways to improvise but had no luck so far...
> 
> What are Coleman crunches?
> 
> And do you ever notice diminishing returns/sides outweighing benefits on that amount of test? I've never been up that high so am just curious.


I'm not sure what they're actually called, just first saw Ronnie Coleman doing them so that's what I call them. It's when you sit on the edge of a bench and cruch whilst bringing your knees upto your head. Kind of a mix between sit ups and leg raises.

I've never been that high either, the most I've used really is about 1.5g before. I'm interested to see how I get on.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So after reading @Diseeldave s journal I decided to start some DC training, tonight was first session. Enjoyed it, going to stick with it for a couple of months, see how I get on with it.

Weight today was 104.5kg so it's shot up from 4kg this week!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So last nights DC workout was my first, I need to up the weights as I never usually go heavy, so not used to knowing what weights to pick.

Incline BB bench 90kg 15,7,4

Seated DB press 30kg 12,6,2

Dips 20kg 8,4,3

Wide pulldowns 85kg 10,6,4

Tbar rows 100x 8, 60x20


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> So last nights DC workout was my first, I need to up the weights as I never usually go heavy, so not used to knowing what weights to pick.
> 
> Incline BB bench 90kg 15,7,4
> 
> ...


any rest pause or dc style stretches?

i like the dc style training but gets hard and very injury prone when weigjts get real heavy I was using 190kg on incline smith at one point before I knocked it on the head lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> any rest pause or dc style stretches?
> 
> i like the dc style training but gets hard and very injury prone when weigjts get real heavy I was using 190kg on incline smith at one point before I knocked it on the head lol


Yeah the rest pause is the reps, so incline bb i did 15 reps, 12 breathes, 7 reps then 4. (need to up the weight)

I did stretches after each exercise, I've tried the stretches before and like them, my flexibility is sh't so even if it doesn't help stretch the fascia (I'm a bit skeptical) then they should help with my overall flexibility


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah the rest pause is the reps, so incline bb i did 15 reps, 12 breathes, 7 reps then 4. (need to up the weight)
> 
> I did stretches after each exercise, I've tried the stretches before and like them, my flexibility is sh't so even if it doesn't help stretch the fascia (I'm a bit skeptical) then they should help with my overall flexibility


I was skeptical about the stretches stretching fascia as well but since had the thought that it's also increasing time under tension in a way as long as you do the stretch straight after the exercise and stretch it hard.

What other styles of training have you tried before and how long have you been training?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I was skeptical about the stretches stretching fascia as well but since had the thought that it's also increasing time under tension in a way as long as you do the stretch straight after the exercise and stretch it hard.
> 
> What other styles of training have you tried before and how long have you been training?


Been training seriously for around 4-5 years.

Mainly stuck with high volume, tried HIT (Dorians video series) a few years back but didn't do it for long enough to notice anything.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Been training seriously for around 4-5 years.
> 
> Mainly stuck with high volume, tried HIT (Dorians video series) a few years back but didn't do it for long enough to notice anything.


I tried that as well about a year ago and I loved it, it changed my whole mentality towards lifting.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

bail said:


> any rest pause or dc style stretches?
> 
> i like the dc style training but gets hard and very injury prone when weigjts get real heavy I was using 190kg on incline smith at one point before I knocked it on the head lo


Bloody hell that's some weight!

It's getting to that point with me now, the tendons are taking a battering! I've had take a step back weight - wise and focus on form or would just hit a brick wall


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight was my 2nd session doing DC training. Was hard on legs, especially quads. Was shaking and lightheaded after the widow maker then stretch.

Barbell curls

Hammer curls

Seated calf raise

SLDL

Leg press

Heres a clip of me doing the first stage of the rest pause on barbell curls.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like it's going well


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds like it's going well


Yeah all good so far, weight is up, strength is up. Still pretty lean.

Good of start to the offseason


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Thought to myself seeing as my cals are still quite high during my prep I'd give DC a go, that widow maker set for quads is murderous!!

I will say though, looking at the vid you just posted, you need to slow the negatives down to at least 4 seconds,

Can be very humbling as the weights will need to come down but as most of the muscle damage is done on the negative portion you will reap the benifits...plus the pump is unreal!!!

@Dieseldave what do you think?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Thought to myself seeing as my cals are still quite high during my prep I'd give DC a go, that widow maker set for quads is murderous!!
> 
> I will say though, looking at the vid you just posted, you need to slow the negatives down to at least 4 seconds,
> 
> ...


That was a little heavy, I normally do around a 2 second negative. I don't like 4 second negatives I feel them in my tendons more than the muscle.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Thought to myself seeing as my cals are still quite high during my prep I'd give DC a go, that widow maker set for quads is murderous!!
> 
> I will say though, looking at the vid you just posted, you need to slow the negatives down to at least 4 seconds,
> 
> ...


4 seconds sounds like Mike Mentzer territory! Some exercises I'll go to 2-3 second negs.

As long as it's controlled I think that's ok, the slower you go the longer you'll have til you plateau though which is quite appealing especially as I'm getting to that point with a few exercises. It gets tempting to just bang out the reps so as to beat the log book which I'm Def guilty of.

I think a good rule of thumb is make sure you can stop or reverse the movement at any point during the eccentric.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Whoever said that the extreme stretching helps to stop DOMS lied! My legs are in bits today.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Whoever said that the extreme stretching helps to stop DOMS lied! My legs are in bits today.


Whoever said that?! I remember when I started dc about 8 weeks ago I had to miss the next lot of leg presses as the session before was the first Squat session and it took best part of a week for them to recover!

It gets better though. Although my hams are still sore from weds, calves have only just stopped getting stupidly sore though!

I still think there's something to the theory of the stretches increasing tut.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't updated in a little while.

Still training hard, appetite is shot at the moment though. Think its the SD, only got a couple days left so should be fine.

Weight is now 108.1 on Friday.

I'm thinking of starting a new journal as most things have changed since I started this one


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Haven't updated in a little while.
> 
> Still training hard, appetite is shot at the moment though. Think its the SD, only got a couple days left so should be fine.
> 
> ...


get a new one up, i want to know whats chnaged :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A1243R said:


> get a new one up, i want to know whats chnaged :lol:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253679-sc-dc-tj/


----------

